# Assign #19 Favorite Place



## Nikon Fan (Aug 28, 2005)

Sorry for posting early, just wasn't sure how much time I'd have tommorow so I wanted to make sure it was up. Anyway the assignment is your favorite place, wherever that may be, your room, your backyard, your favorite place to take pics, it's up to you. Remember to post new shots that you've taken for the assignment and feel free to post after even though a new assignment will be posted next Monday, or maybe even sunday


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 5, 2005)

One of my fav places is my grandparents house...we went there for labor day, so here are a few shots from around their place:


----------



## Meysha (Sep 6, 2005)

My favourite place is about 1 foot in front of my piano. I absolutely love my piano to bits, and don't know what I would do without it. :mrgreen:






Oh and yes, it's another duotone! :cheer: I didn't want it to be a duotone, but I accidentally left the ISO on 800, so it was way too grainy for colour... but it works in duo! Yay!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

